# Scissor snip biopsy or removal, multiple specimens, path is not skin tag.



## SUN1633 (Mar 19, 2019)

Hello,
Our staff comes across this type of note daily, and would like some clarification on what is the proper way to bill this scenario?
Thank you in advance.

Note copied below:
Dx given in note as D49.2 and skin tags.

Scissor Snip biopsy
Left axilla x4, Right axilla x3, Groin IFEP. The area was prepped with an alcohol pad, then 1% Lidocaine with epinephrine was injected around the site(s), Scissors and pickups were used to excise the lesion at the skin surface, Monsel's solution was applied to obtain hemostasis. The patient is instructed to notify the office if the wound site oozes, becomes painful or red. The biopsy specimen was sent to the laboratory for pathological evaluation. Left axilla x4, Right axilla x3, Groin x1

(Path came back as Groin and Left axilla as warts, and the right axilla skin tag.)


----------



## meghanhannus (Mar 19, 2019)

Hello Rmn77,

I am not sure if a payor will cover these codes, but I am thinking CPT 11102 (groin wart), CPT 11103 (either 4 times of 4 units for LT axilla warts) and CPT 11200 MOD _(51/59/XS_) for RT axilla skin tags.


CPT 11102:  The physician removes a biopsy sample of skin, subcutaneous tissue, and/or mucous membrane strictly for the purpose of performing a diagnostic histopathologic study under a microscope. The  tangential technique describes a biopsy performed via a sharp blade to obtain a superficial, epidermal tissue specimen that may or may not include sections of underlying dermis and does not involve a full-thickness biopsy. 


Hope this helps~

M.Hannus, CPC, CPMA, CRC


----------

